# Good starter camera??



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Wanting to start photography just as a hobby and interest but have not got any idea about what camera to buy. Willing to spend around £300 what will this get me?

What do I need to look out for?

Cheers


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

My missus started off with a Nikon d3100 starter kit for about £350 has done her well but she has progressed on now


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You can't go wrong with either a Canon or Nikon DSLR starter kit and, if you like it, you can start building up a lens collection.

It will be like Apple vs Android if you ask which one is best, so go into a camera shop and get them in your hand, see how it feels, look at how the menus work and decide which you think will be best for you. You will generally stick with your brand as lenses are generally transferrable between models if you ever decide to upgrade the body.

I'm still going on my Canon EOS400D i bought years back as a hobby camera. It takes time to learn, but get it off auto, learn about exposure, aperture, iso and you'll soon be taking some great pictures.

The pictures often don't come truly alive until they've had a bit of editting, so worth learing some basic pc editiing too.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I would advise you to start with a bridge camera, Nikon, Canon, Fuji etc.

That way you don't need to buy separate lenses until you make sure it's the hobby for you and you can also learn about exposure, aperture, shutter speeds et al.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Be aware that if you buy a dSLR, it's a slippery slope; much like buying a wax someone recommends on here.

I bought a kit a few years back (got a Canon Eos 60D kit, the equivalent would be a bit above your price range, but the 1200D is currently their base model I think, should be near your budget), and now I have 3 bodies, one pro-quality lens and lots of accessories...

As above, either Nikon or Canon are pretty much bulletproof for a beginner, and even Pentax are rated very highly. Don't be afraid to go 2nd hand; my last 2 bodies were both 2nd hand buys from WEX, and as I went for ones that were grade 9 (where 1 is spares and 10 is as-new), they looked pretty much new and cost me next-to-nothing compared to their original prices. If you do go second-hand, see if you can get a shutter count before you buy, as a studio camera may look new but have a few hundred-thousand actuations so may actually be on the way out.

One other tip, make sure you get one with Auto modes on it, once you know how to use manual modes, you'll almost exclusively use them, but to start with they'll fox the life out of you and put you off actually taking photos!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Buy a DSLR and not a'point and shoot' the latter have their places but if you want to learn photography properly go with Canon, Nikon, Fuji or Sony all good names in the photographic equipment business.
Also buy a camera which show you a histogram as to whether the image is under or over exposed you can then tweak the aperture or shutter speed modes to compensate on what the histogram is telling you.......to the left is under exposed and to the right over exposed.
Check out www.dpreview.com and Robin Whalley at the lightweight photographer.co.uk.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

have a look on ebay, plenty of people buy the starter kits and dont get started! lol

i got a canon 1000d a few years ago with a zoom lens and bag etc for a fair price used it abit but didnt really get into it! haha

takes alot of time and effort to master


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

As most have said a good starting point is a DSLR kit with a 18-55mm lens for all round usage. Brands are like just personal preference but if you go for Nikon or Canon you will have plenty of opportunities in the future to add lenses and accessories. Not that you can't with other brands but there seem to be more third party stuff for Nikon or Canon. Also worth bearing in mind the second hand option for both the Camera body or lenses. If you want confidence buy from a retailer like WEX or London Camera Exchange as they have plenty of entry level bodies that come with a guarantee. Just try to get one with a low shutter count. If you feel more adventurous look on sites like eBay or Gumtree as like others have said people buy the gear give up on it and sell cheap. The only thing to consider then is you'll have no back up if anything goes wrong. I started off with a entry level Nikon DSLR to learn the basics. Watch YouTube tutorials on Camera basics you'll soon be looking to expand your kit - different lenses, flash guns, filters, tripod etc etc. If you get into it be prepared that you'll start spending the dosh 😀 Good luck with what ever you choose and don't forget use YouTube as a good resource for learning but also real life reviews of Camera gear before you buy.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've just been looking at cameras on eBay and was just wondering what is considered to be a high shutter count and does it really matter? I've not got a very high budget but after reading a bit online I've decided that I'm probably better off buying a second hand dlsr than a bridge camara?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> I've just been looking at cameras on eBay and was just wondering what is considered to be a high shutter count and does it really matter? I've not got a very high budget but after reading a bit online I've decided that I'm probably better off buying a second hand dlsr than a bridge camara?


High count depends on the model - Google the model to see how many the shutter is rated for. Higher end bodies will have a higher rating for how many shots before they fail. No guarantees of course.

If you buy from a reputable dealer, a second hand camera will come with some kind of warranty.

In terms of whether it's better, dSLRs are bulkier and heavier, but the trade off is much greater control, and far more options - want more zoom? Buy a new lens. The sensor will likely be larger too, which means better image quality and better depth-of-field.

If you've got a bit of time to devote to learning, a dSLR will be much more rewarding. If you want a point and shoot you can pick up as and when and just take photos, a bridge may be your better option.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If the shutter does fail, what are my options? Can you get them fixed or is it Just a case of buy another one? I would like to learn properly as I've got a little point and shoot which I rarely use use due to having an the convenience of an iPhone usually always in my pocket.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I got a Nikon D3200 a couple or 3 years ago, which is their entry level, superseded by the 3300, possibly now by the 3400, but 3300 kit still available for about £300, great cameras :thumb: I have since bought a 50mm prime lens, which is a fixed focal lens, but results in really crisp pics, the standard kit 18 - 55 lens is very good.

My dad has had Canon SLR's / DSL's for years - Nikon and Canon much of a muchness, really down to looks to each individual - although maybe Canon have a slight edge in the Pro range, not sure though !


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> If the shutter does fail, what are my options? Can you get them fixed or is it Just a case of buy another one? I would like to learn properly as I've got a little point and shoot which I rarely use use due to having an the convenience of an iPhone usually always in my pocket.


If the shutter fails, technically it can be replaced but there aren't many places that will do it i don't think, because it's not very cost effective so few people bother.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Shutter replacement is a common service item for Canon and Nikon professional DSLR's and is quite cheap ... the last I had done was approx £180 on a D3s and therefore getting a high level reliable DSLR which has a higher shutter count but a low purchase price shouldn't be necessarily discounted


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So my wife let me go Costco on my own  which ment I found myself in isles I don't normally go down I came across this and although I resisted I found it very nice to hold etc so my question is would it be any good???


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

That's Canon's entry-level dSLR, so it doesn't have the latest tech in it, but it's still a good camera. It's designed for people like yourself really - an interest in photography but not necessarily wanting to learn the ins and outs.

Canon usually have cashback deals on some of their kit, check out the likes of Jessops and WEX and see what they're offering it for :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> That's Canon's entry-level dSLR, so it doesn't have the latest tech in it, but it's still a good camera. It's designed for people like yourself really - an interest in photography but not necessarily wanting to learn the ins and outs.
> 
> Canon usually have cashback deals on some of their kit, check out the likes of Jessops and WEX and see what they're offering it for :thumb:


Sounds perfect for me then :thumb:


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

Lots of good advice here, the only thing I would add is when I was looking for a camera I sort of narrowed it down to either a Nikon or Cannon, however I had no particular preference, I then got myself down to PC world to see a few different models, after actually picking up and trying both I new instantly which I preferred the feel of in my hand, the Nikon just felt so much better to me and that's what I've stuck with since, so I would recommend doing something similar as this could have a bearing on which way you go.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

David007 said:


> Lots of good advice here, the only thing I would add is when I was looking for a camera I sort of narrowed it down to either a Nikon or Cannon, however I had no particular preference, I then got myself down to PC world to see a few different models, after actually picking up and trying both I new instantly which I preferred the feel of in my hand, the Nikon just felt so much better to me and that's what I've stuck with since, so I would recommend doing something similar as this could have a bearing on which way you go.


That was what I did in Costco the other day they had 2x cannons and a Nikon but of the three I prefered this one and it was the middle of the price range as well although I did like the fact you could spin the screen on the back round to protect it on the Nikon it just didn't quite feel right in my big clumsy hands:lol:


----------

